# Nissan X-trail 02/06/01---10/01/06 R.I.P



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

after much thinking I've reluctantly decided to scrap the car as the damage was too much....I'd like to thank all of you for making my stay enjoyable....repairs costs about 10k which was really too much for me and insurance....but Of course..I have never one moment denyed that its a great car to drive and have fun with....it can even outrun a BMW 523I!!! :thumbup: but alas all good things must come to an end...the car is now being towed to the scrapyard....and lesson learnt??? NEVER EVER save on tyres esp if u are travelling mostly on the road....get a good tyre....cost does not matter as maybe that 100 more that u forked out can make a diff between life and death...I learnt it the hard way so I am now passing the message on so that others will not follow it and learn from others misfortunes...


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well that sucks. 
What kind of tires DID you have?


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

yokohama geolanders...and both of my accidents were caused by this silly tyre....


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, I was expecting you to say some cheepo tire I'd probably never heard of before. But Yok Geolanders are very common.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Sergei 

Did you get an insurance pay-out for this at all and if yes, maybe it's not all that bad and you can get yourself a new exy


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Are there any parts we could buy? Exhaust, wheels, ect...?


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Rear bumper light??


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Ryan_U said:


> Are there any parts we could buy? Exhaust, wheels, ect...?


Only the strut bar....the rest of the car is sold as scrap....sigh...


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

Sergei_dekker said:


> yokohama geolanders...and both of my accidents were caused by this silly tyre....


Can't be the tire....I have those and they are great and on top of that they are the highest rated tires.


----------



## Luke667 (Feb 7, 2006)

shotgun first choice for strut bar... how much do you want for it? and what brand is it?


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

tominsky said:


> Can't be the tire....I have those and they are great and on top of that they are the highest rated tires.


According to him they suck.


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

ERBell said:


> According to him they suck.



No, according to him they are "silly"


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

This is of concern to me because our new car came with Geolanders. I gather there is a variety of tires sold as Yokohama Geolanders. Rereading the original accident topic, it was not as definite that the tires were inferior. Certainly we have nothing to complain about so far with ours. Of the tires that will fit our rims, the Geolanders are among the most expensive.


----------



## Luke667 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sergei_dekker.... how much are you going to charge a fellow X-Trail enthusiast for that Strut bar you have lying around.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> This is of concern to me because our new car came with Geolanders. I gather there is a variety of tires sold as Yokohama Geolanders. Rereading the original accident topic, it was not as definite that the tires were inferior. Certainly we have nothing to complain about so far with ours. Of the tires that will fit our rims, the Geolanders are among the most expensive.


well for off roading its good but for wet weather grip on the road its appalling....i braked at 40km/h in a straight line and the wheels locked despite the ABS kicking in....


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

How is that even possible? The ABS kicked in or it didn't. If it did kick in how could you have wheel lock? Even on bald tires on glare ice the wheels should not lock if the ABS kicks in. That's my understanding at least.
Granted, in that situation it would be kicking in like crazy and it would still take forever for you to stop, but the wheels should not lock. That's the whole point of ABS...I think.
I hear that ABS isn't so much for cutting down on stopping distances as it is for allowing the driver to maintain steering control in a panic stop.


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

X-Traction said:


> This is of concern to me because our new car came with Geolanders. I gather there is a variety of tires sold as Yokohama Geolanders. Rereading the original accident topic, it was not as definite that the tires were inferior. Certainly we have nothing to complain about so far with ours. Of the tires that will fit our rims, the Geolanders are among the most expensive.


... for me..they were the least expensive but they did have the highest rating!
...oh well..just checked and they are down to #3...
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=HAS


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes, but I see there are 9-10 other Yokohama Geolanders on that list, all the way down to the most disliked. So unless the model number of the Geolander is the same, we could be talking about very different tires. This applies to Sergi's accident and tires also.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Rockford said:


> How is that even possible? The ABS kicked in or it didn't. If it did kick in how could you have wheel lock? Even on bald tires on glare ice the wheels should not lock if the ABS kicks in. That's my understanding at least.
> Granted, in that situation it would be kicking in like crazy and it would still take forever for you to stop, but the wheels should not lock. That's the whole point of ABS...I think.
> I hear that ABS isn't so much for cutting down on stopping distances as it is for allowing the driver to maintain steering control in a panic stop.


well no...i did not have any steering control in a panic stop cos the car understeered like nobody's business and ended up hitting a concrete barrier which busted my a-pillar and both of my front and rear left suspensions AGAIN.....maybe u were right...it didnt actually lock the wheels but it kicked in like crazy but when i tried it on ym friends CRV with normal road tyres they were fine in fact i felt more confident in the wet


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

tominsky said:


> ... for me..they were the least expensive but they did have the highest rating!
> ...oh well..just checked and they are down to #3...
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=HAS


mine were the geolandar G035......


----------

